# how do I mount bareback?



## stace1319 (May 20, 2009)

apparently NOT very well... lol...


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I always grab mane, reach for the highes point on the horse's back (usually the withers) and jump. Once you are almost on, do a push up and swing your leg over the horse's back.


----------



## stace1319 (May 20, 2009)

yeah, I just lately start trying to get on bareback without any help so I know I still have alot to work on. Thanks for the advise. I'll have to try it tomarrow while I'm out there. Poor Riley is probably getting annoyed with me jumping on him all the time now, lol.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

yeah, make sure you dont slam on him too much or he might start biting you or walking away...


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Or get a step stool and do it that way.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Heheh. Riley is a rather big fella. I can get on so easily because the two horses I ride are less than 15 hands, and we taught my horse Indian to lay down so I can get on him easier.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

tempest said:


> Or get a step stool and do it that way.


I use a fence.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

That was pretty good. A heck of a lot better than I can do. lol My TB has those high withers and my other one is 17hh. Hehe.


----------

